# Chuck bolts or chuck studs and nuts



## silence dogood (Sep 7, 2020)

I noticed that on Dan's hobbies u-tube he puts studs in his chucks.  He then mounts his chuck on the spindle and then fasten the three nuts to hold the chuck.  He has a 8x12HF similar to mine.   This would also apply to other lathes that have the same kind of spindle.  It appears to be a easier and better way to mount a chuck then using three bolts.  Any one else done this?  If so,  it would be nice to have some feedback.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 7, 2020)

I have used the early HF 6X12 quite a bit. Mine used the described system from the factory. I installed longer setscrews so they would bottom out but still extend enough to use the nuts.

.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the response, Bill,  Mounting and unmounting these can be a bit of a hassle.  I've made a chuck cradle for the three jaw and it helps a lot.  I think using studs will help in lining up the holes.  I'm not the only one that's worried about letting a chuck slip out of my hands.  My wife also likes to play with the lathe even though she's good at placing a board and a rag on the ways.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 7, 2020)

I used to have a HF8x12(14) also. I never converted my chucks to studs as I kept a 6-jaw on there most of the time but it is a good idea. Quicker & easier than using a stubby hex wrench for the SHCSs.

I'm stating the obvious but keep in mind that the spindle flange has counterbores for the SHCSs. So you'll have to use washers for the nuts or if possible flange nuts. Not sure if flange nuts in that size will cover the counterbores. I wouldn't want to fumble with washers as that defeats the purpose of using studs to make chuck changes quicker.

If I were to do it I'd probably fill the counterbores with spacers or make my own oversized flange nuts.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank guys for  helping me to think this out.   The original bolts were Allen head socket bolts that fitted inside the counter bore holes that was  dreadful  .  Using flange hex head bolts helped a lot.  Since I just finished making a chuck cradle for the 3 jaw, I'll just add studs and use flange nuts.  It's easy enough to reverse this mod if I don't like it.  This may seem like a small deal, but I just got a new 5c chuck. This will help me to design the back plate that I need to make.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 16, 2020)

I decided to add the studs and use flanged nuts.  Put slots in the studs so that I can use a screw driver. Still need to add some blue locktight.   Heres some pictures.  Made the cradle so that I can store the  extra jaws and chuck key.  Always was worried about  misplacing the jaws.  Under the lathe is a place to store the cradle with the chuck.  I'll just make sure that I don't misplace the lathe.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 16, 2020)

Anything you will assemble and disassemble frequently is better with studs for the following reasons. 1: Studs usually make it easier to mount to the correct location as they semi-support whatever is being fastened.  2: A stud once in place should rarely have to be removed therefore the thread it screws into stays in prime condition. 3:  With a stud in the threaded hole no ****e, crap or corruption can get in the threaded hole. 4: If the thread on the end of the stud does get damaged it is easy to fit a new stud. 5: Studs are great - all the girls tell me that.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 16, 2020)

Norton, every thing that you stated so well is absolutely correct since now I got the proof in the pudding.  Except for number 5.  My wife tells me that I'm a great stud except when I do something goofy, then she calls me a nut.


----------



## hman (Sep 16, 2020)

That's a fantastic and very practical looking cradle!!!  
PS - Hope the durn fires stay well away from you.


----------



## hman (Sep 16, 2020)

silence dogood said:


> My wife tells me that I'm a great stud except when I do something goofy, then she calls me a nut.


... as long as she doesn't bolt just because you screw up


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 16, 2020)

hman said:


> That's a fantastic and very practical looking cradle!!!
> PS - Hope the durn fires stay well away from you.


Thanks hman, I'll be making a cradle for the 4 jaw about on the same lines.  After that I'll make one for the 5c collet chuck, have to make a backplate first.   So far the nearest the fires have been about 30 miles.  They are talking about rain soon. Hope so.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 16, 2020)

The only problem with the cradle has been the strap.  It works, but can't get it as tight as I like.  Found some flat bungy cord that I can buy by the foot. I'll see if that will help after its been attached.


----------



## jpackard56 (Sep 17, 2020)

Trying to focus on your cradle, (eyes are killing me today) which looks like a super idea. Just how did you go about it? Is there a write up on it somewhere ?


----------



## brino (Sep 17, 2020)

silence dogood said:


> The only problem with the cradle has been the strap. It works, but can't get it as tight as I like.



I don't even buy the cam-lock type anymore.
The ratcheting ones are so much better.

-brino

EDIT: is that cam lock pointing the right way? I don't have any to look at......


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 17, 2020)

jpackard56 said:


> Trying to focus on your cradle, (eyes are killing me today) which looks like a super idea. Just how did you go about it? Is there a write up on it somewhere ?


This is what I figured out so there is no write up on it.  Since there seems to be an interest in this I'll come up with a write and may be some type of plans.  Just remember that each lathe and chuck is different so any dimensions you will have to adjust.   Writing something up like this is not something that I've done much of but I'll do my best


brino said:


> I don't even buy the cam-lock type anymore.
> The ratcheting ones are so much better.
> 
> -brino
> ...


Yes, the cam lock is the right way.  I know, I tried it both ways.  The reason that I did not use the ratchet style is that they  take a lot of room and don't have a quick release.  Still working on it, at least it's better than nothing.  Open for any ideas.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 17, 2020)

I need to make chuck cradle for my 4 jaw and then for the 5c.   The best way is to take pictures with some explanation as I go along.  This I believe would be the quickest and best way of getting this across.   I thought of putting this under a separate thread under the title "make a chuck cradle". Would that be okay?  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## NortonDommi (Sep 17, 2020)

Another here who admired that fine cradle.  Have you considered a hold-down latch? A bit of steel strapping would be easy to find.  A small sample as there are a great many: https://www.comac.co.nz/hold-down-latch-wire-padlockable-sprung


----------



## brino (Sep 17, 2020)

silence dogood said:


> Yes, the cam lock is the right way. I know, I tried it both ways. The reason that I did not use the ratchet style is that they take a lot of room and don't have a quick release. Still working on it, at least it's better than nothing. Open for any ideas.



How about a strap and buckle like this:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...kle-strap-for-wall-mount-storage?item=99K8651

or for more heavy duty:
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...00909-Imp-Lee-Valley-Fast-Straps&item=99W8704

...just a couple examples I saw recently......

-brino


----------

